# Jogl 2 Netbeans



## GUUUUST (2. Nov 2010)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem:

Ich würde mich gerne an JOGL heranwagen und finde keinen Download für jogl2.
Ich kann in Netbeans mit JOGL 1 arbeiten, aber eben nicht mit JOGL zwei und ich kenne den Installationweg nicht...
Wäre echt dankbar für jede Hilfe

Übrigends (falls es eine Rolle spielt):
Ich benutze Windows, hab' mir sagen lassen, dass man noch eine .dll datei verwenden muss oder so?


----------



## AlexSpritze (2. Nov 2010)

Du musst irgendeine DLL in das %JDK%/bin-Verzeichnis kopieren, müsste auf der Seite aber stehen, zumindest hab ich das vor einiger Zeit mit NetBeans hinbekommen.


----------



## Guest2 (2. Nov 2010)

Moin,

genau das JDK Verzeichnis sollte man meiden (genau wie das JRE oder alle Windowsverzeichnisse). Das geht zwar anfangs, führt aber später zu Problemen, wenn verschiedene jogl Versionen parallel genutzt werden. Und / Oder der native Teil nicht mehr zum java Teil passt. Auch mit Webstart gibt es dann Probleme.

Lege besser für jedes Project ein Verzeichnis (oder zwei) an und kopiere alle notwendigen jogl Dateien in diese Verzeichnisse. Welche Dateien Du brachst, steht z.B. hier.

Wie Du den "class path" und den "library path" unter Netbeans setzt, kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen, schlicht, da ich kein Netbeans Nutzer bin. 

Gruß,
Fancy


----------

